# getting permission



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

ive had a hard time getting permission to hunt coyotes lately. some people just flat say no other come up with some pretty good excuses. i will just mention a few i heard today. "My dog (insert name here) chases them all off" , "We deer hunt" or my personal fav so far "coyotes dont live around here"

my question for you guys is how do u deal with people like this i hunted from 2 in the afternoon today will 6 drove 100 miles and only got permission at 2 spots. the one i had to pass up because the wind was wrong once i got out there. i am gettin tired of this its the same thing everytime. i have been hunting on friends and relatives but they are gettin smart there and i need new ground. there is some public land north of me but every time ive went there it is crawling with ice fishermen and people shootin rabbits.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

"we deer hunt" 
Taking a couple of coyotes off your land will help the deer population. Coyotes do a number on fawns.

"coyotes don't live around here"
Well would you mind me giving it a shot anyhow?

"My dog chases them all off" 
You know that if a pack of coyotes can lure your dog from the farm, and out in the open to make it easier for them to gang up on your dog and quite possibly kill it.

I've heard a lot of responses, but if you sweet talk them, they might just let you out there. 
*BUT*, remember it is there land. Some can be damn mean. If they do let you on, and you take a coyote, make sure you bring it back to the farm and show it to them, it'll make for a lot of open doors. Trust me.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

To be honest I have hardly ever been turn down! Infact I usually have rancher drive us around and show us where he sees coyotes. Once we had a lady ask to come in her house and have a piece of cake before we went hunting on her land.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky enough to have the same experiences as Levi. Of all the places I've asked permission to hunt on, I've only been turned down twice (Both by women. Maybe the coyotes haven't stolen their pussies out of the barn yet.  ).

Ya know what the biggest problem I have is? I have guys who've had calves killed who want me to get out there and whack a few dogs. Problem this winter is that with work commitments, I just haven't been able to get out there. Maybe that'll change soon. 8)

xdeano has a good approach. There are plenty of reasons why folks should WANT you to kill yotes on their land, they just don't know it yet. Like a sales whiz once said: "Don't sell them shoes, sell their 'comfort'." :wink:

Good luck on getting permission and shoot straight once you get it. Saskcoyote


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

where i live hunting is becoming a buisness. people charging an arm a a leg for pheasant and deer hunts and nobody hunts unless they have a fat wallet. i have tried to reason with people telling them that if i take a few coyotes that they will have better pheasant and deer populations the next year but all they can see is $ signs.

and there is also lots of people with money buying all the hunting rights and comming out once a year and hunting and not letting any one but them and there big wig city friends hunt.

its sad that this is what the world is comming. out in western south dakota people will almost pay you to shoot coyotes.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Here in ND I hardly ever get turned down for coyote hunting.

Opposite for deer and pheasant.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Where exactly do you live in SD?? I cant belive your having a hard time finding a place to coyote hunt.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I live in eastern SD and have had absolutely no problems getting permission. So far within the past four years of hunting coyotes, I have only been turned down twice. Once was because another hunter had asked to go out the same morning and the other was because the landowner had horses in the next quarter. Most people will let you hunt coyotes. Most of the time when I stop in and ask permision they will tell me when and where they have been seeing them. One landowner went as far as callng his two neighbors and asked them if I could hunt their land too! Keep asking, eventually more people will give permission.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i live north east of sioux falls about 10 miles maybe i should start trying to find ranchers instead of the prime coyote ground. there is a lot of tree belts at grass planted for pheasant and deer habitat and thats where i stop and ask. if i can find a rancher that has been hearing coyotes in the nieghbors i might have better luck.

i think another downfall is that im 22 and look young lots of people around big cities dont trust kids with guns


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

same here Mocsy. I look pretty young for my age and every farmer says the same thing. "I keep my cows out in that field, I dont want any of them shot" . Like they actually believe im going to mistake a cow for a coyote. Most of them think we are all trigger happy lunitics


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

We if thier is any livestock in the field don't ask, if you try talking them into don't try to much or you just piss them off. If they say no leave a 'business' card and tell them if they ever change thier mind to call you. Not long ago I got told no by a good friend of my dads because he said he didn't want the calves to get spooked but then I told where I was going to call from and he changed my mind.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i agree that money is becoming a huge part in hunting in sd... the problem is, it will get worse... there is becoming more and more land that is touched once a year the rest of the year it sits with nobody caring for it or hunting it, this is bringing new noxious weeds to the state, and raising the numbers of every animal except deer and pheasant... back home there was some land by my buddies that was owned by a guy from out of state and farmed by a guy from 75 miles away... i saw a coyote on it last summer and i had no choice but to let him run... 
i would suggest talking to ranchers and farmers rather than just prime land to hunt... chances are the ranchers and farmers know other people in the area who have coyotes also, they talk to their neighbors, where people looking for money really don't get along with any other land owners, I'm not saying all of them but most of them won't get hunting information from their neighbors... and the farmers and ranchers are the ones who spend their time in the fields, and have the money invested into high dollar equipment that can easily get ruined if it is driven into a hole made by a coyote... 
another thing you might want to try is talking to gun shops, they might know places or people looking for coyote control


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Answer: 
Politely thank them for there time. Don't say "If you change your mind" try saying
"If you know anyone that has a problem with coyotes, here is my name and number".
Don't go to the door covered in blood. You'll have better success in street cloths not appearing to be anxious. If they say yes don't grab your gun and start shooting.
Ask the land owner when would be good for them show you their boundaries. 
My hunting buddy and I (without exaggeration, a rarity for a forum) have permission to coyote hunt over 20,000 acres of private land around Il. Get permission in the spring or summer months. A little labor will get you far. Offer a trade, painting, plumbing, roofing,
Whatever you're skilled at, offer it up.
Word of mouth will get you more permission or take it away faster then anything.
One last thing before I lose your interest&#8230; Get the permission in writing. Some states require this. You can find all sorts of blank forms like this on the net.


----------



## NMNate (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah some people's reasons are quite odd.

I found this beautiful spot a couple miles back from the highway were I had seen 2 roadkilled yoters. It was a nice wide valley with plenty of dense cover and plenty of open fields between the cover. Lots of mice, Quail and Rabbits. I found a horse ranch house and asked the lady feeding the horses if she had a coyote problem. She stated that indeed they did. I got a little excited inside thinking "awesome" and asked her If I might have permission to hunt the land. She stated that she rather I didn't because she was worried about a ricochet hitting her horses. I wanted to tell her that a Coyote was more likely to harrass and possibly kill one of her young colts than a ricochet from my rifle but I didn't. Although she did go on to tell me that If I happened to get permission from a surrounding racher to be on the look out for a very large Bobcat. I said oh, so you have a bobcat problem too. She stated yes she did and that it cleared out almost all her chickens. I left the property kinda shaking my head. I think she's one of those people who doesn't want her problems solved because then she'd have nothing to complain about.

short intro after the fact. I'm new to the forum and Yote hunting. Learned alot from everyone here and I really appreciate all the experience that is brought to the table. Took my first dog last weekend after 6 weeks of dismal failures. I'm a law enforcement officer and have been shot at, in high speed pursuits and everything else that the local crazies can throw at me but none of it came close to getting my blood pumping the way it did when that first yote came to the call.

Anyway I'm in Southwest, NM a transplant from Northern Maine. I shoot a Baikal .223 single shot with a bushnell 3-9x40. Soon to be upgraded to Tikka T3 and a Leupold 3-12x50. If anyone is down this way and would like a hutning partner give me a holler.


----------

